# 2008 Draft - Buy or Sell



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Standard Buy or Sell thread. You respond to the previous statement with either Buy or Sell and state your reason why. Then leave a statement about the 2008 draft.

Example



> > Brook Lopez will be the first 7 footer drafted in 2008
> 
> 
> Sell - Hibbert and Koufos are better
> ...


So lets start this off with the following

Darren Collison is a lottery pick


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> Standard Buy or Sell thread. You respond to the previous statement with either Buy or Sell and state your reason why. Then leave a statement about the 2008 draft.
> 
> Example
> 
> ...


Buy-Ucla will have a great year and Collison is certainly one of the 14 best players for this draft.

Roy Hibbert will go second in the draft to some team desperate for bigman help.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

rainman said:


> Buy-Ucla will have a great year and Collison is certainly one of the 14 best players for this draft.
> 
> Roy Hibbert will go second in the draft to some team desperate for bigman help.


Sell - no GM wants to look stupid passing over guys like Michael Beasely, OJ Mayo, and Derrick Rose.

Derrick Rose will be the No. 1 pick in the 2008 NBA draft.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Buy depending on what team

Bill Walker will drop out of the first round.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Ghost said:


> Buy depending on what team
> 
> Bill Walker will drop out of the first round.



I'm taking a big risk here in selling this but I really think he will gain most of his athleticism back, and show some glimpses of a future solid NBA player. Some GM will take him first round if thats the case. 



Kevin Love will be a lottery pick if he comes out.


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

buy

Paul Harris will be a top 20 pick in the draft


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Sell.

Buy or sell:

Nicolas Batum will be a top-5 pick.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

UD40 said:


> Sell.
> 
> Buy or sell:
> 
> Nicolas Batum will be a top-5 pick.


Buy that. Batum has too much size, athleticism, and skill on the wing to not last long.

Buy or sell:

Koufos is a top 5 pick next summer if he's one-and-done.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

RebelSun said:


> Buy that. Batum has too much size, athleticism, and skill on the wing to not last long.
> 
> Buy or sell:
> 
> Koufos is a top 5 pick next summer if he's one-and-done.


Sell. Dominating at the European junior tournament isnt a guarantee for future success. Need to see more of Koufos.


Michael Beasely is a tweener and is going to drop out of the top 5, if he was ever in it.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

rainman said:


> Sell. Dominating at the European junior tournament isnt a guarantee for future success. Need to see more of Koufos.
> 
> 
> Michael Beasely is a tweener and is going to drop out of the top 5, if he was ever in it.


Sell. He is a tweener, but he's a very good one. Dominated Mickey D's and will dominate the Big 12. Too much versatility, size, and athleticism; he's NBA-ready right now.

Buy/Sell:

Darrell Arthur will average 15ppg this season.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

RebelSun said:


> Sell. He is a tweener, but he's a very good one. Dominated Mickey D's and will dominate the Big 12. Too much versatility, size, and athleticism; he's NBA-ready right now.
> 
> Buy/Sell:
> 
> Darrell Arthur will average 15ppg this season.


Big time buy, if someone in the backcourt goes down with an injury he may end up averaging 18-20. 


Buy/sell:


Tyler Hansbrough will be a top ten pick


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Sell - his height makes him drop

Jamont Gordon is a lottery pick


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> Sell - his height makes him drop
> 
> Jamont Gordon is a lottery pick


Buy. If Nick Young can do it, Gordon definitely can.

One of Beasley, Gordon, Rose, and Mayo comes back for his sophomore year.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> One of Beasley, Gordon, Rose, and Mayo comes back for his sophomore year.


Sell - One of Oden, Durant, Thaddeus and Brandan didn't come back

Richard Hendrix is selected before Tyler Hansbrough


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Buy, but Hansbrough will be the better of the two.

B/S:

Kevin Love will be selected higher then many expect him to (assuming he goes.)


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Sell - his height is going to drop him a little

Greivis Vasquez is going to play himself into a 2008 first rounder


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Buy

CDR will be a lotto pick?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> Greivis Vasquez is going to play himself into a 2008 first rounder


:jawdrop:


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Ghost said:


> Buy
> 
> CDR will be a lotto pick?


Sell

Buy or Sell? The New York Knicks will select Syracuse freshman Donte' Green with their first round draft pick if he is availible and they're draft pick is between 6-10.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I'd like to hear some reasons for some of these buys/sells


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

knicksfan said:


> Sell
> 
> Buy or Sell? The New York Knicks will select Syracuse freshman Donte' Green with their first round draft pick if he is availible and they're draft pick is between 6-10.


Actually a decent buy. A talented shooter like Green would be great to open up the post for Eddy and Zach. 

As far as Greivous, I think he's still underrated right now; probably one of the biggest sleepers in the country. Very versatile and plays hard. Had 13pts, 12ast, 9reb in win over Duke. Definitely a gamer.

B/S:

Stephen Curry sneaks into the 1st round whenever he comes out.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sell

Size will work against him

Buy

Drew Lavender will play in the NBA next year


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Push. His size is a real downside for him, but the guy is lightining quick, and he hits that floater with ease.

B/S:

Dominic James will stay in College for one more year after this season, after testing the daft waters.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

UD40 said:


> Push. His size is a real downside for him, but the guy is lightining quick, and he hits that floater with ease.
> 
> B/S:
> 
> Dominic James will stay in College for one more year after this season, after testing the daft waters.


Sell - His stock will get lower the longer he is in college because scouts will find more flaws in his game. Plus he already tested the draft process, so that card is gone and in theory he knows what he needs to do to get better.

Chase Budinger goes in the top 5


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

cpawfan said:


> Sell - His stock will get lower the longer he is in college because scouts will find more flaws in his game. Plus he already tested the draft process, so that card is gone and in theory he knows what he needs to do to get better.
> 
> Chase Budinger goes in the top 5



Buy: He will be a huge part of the Wildcat offense this year, and I think he will really breakout.


Buy/Sell:


Drew Neitzel gets selected in the 1st round next year


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

RebelSun said:


> Had 13pts, 12ast, 9reb in win over Duke. Definitely a gamer.


I can't believe you just tried to help hype a guy using stats from a game against _that_ Duke team


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> Buy: He will be a huge part of the Wildcat offense this year, and I think he will really breakout.
> 
> 
> Buy/Sell:
> ...


Sell. I'm not quite sold on Neitzel just yet, but it really depends on how he des this year.

Buy/Sell:

Bill Walker will try to jump to the pro's after this year.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

UD40 said:


> Bill Walker will try to jump to the pro's after this year.


Buy - he will go through the predraft process, but I believe he will pull his name out at the deadline

Patrick Patterson will declare for and stay in the 2008 draft


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> Patrick Patterson will declare for and stay in the 2008 draft


Sell. He's a beast down low - rebounds, blocks shots, dunks everything. Hut it's one thing when you're 6'8" in high school and dominating everyone down low and when you're 6'8" and in the NBA (obviously). He's probably gonna need at least another year to work on his offense. HOWEVER, UK fans might think he's NBA worthy right now. :biggrin:

B/S: Kosta Koufos will be drafted in the top 5 in 2008 NBA Draft.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

TM said:


> B/S: Kosta Koufos will be drafted in the top 5 in 2008 NBA Draft.


Sell - He isn't that good

Omri Casspi gets drafted before Eric Gordon


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

Sell - I see Gordon being drafted in the top 10

More impact their rookie season , Mayo or Rose.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

quench23 said:


> Sell - I see Gordon being drafted in the top 10
> 
> More impact their rookie season , Mayo or Rose.



Depends on where they end up. Smart money should be on Mayo though. 

Buy/Sell

Wayne Ellington will become a first round pick


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Buy, he should sneak in, but I don't see him getting picked before the high teens or low 20s at best.

B/S: Chris Douglas-Roberts will be a high impact player in the NBA.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

croco said:


> Buy, he should sneak in, but I don't see him getting picked before the high teens or low 20s at best.
> 
> B/S: Chris Douglas-Roberts will be a high impact player in the NBA.



Sell unless he concentrates on defense.

B/S: 2008 Class has a bigger rookie impact than the class of 2007.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Buy

There seems to be more guys who will make immediate impacts - such as Rose, Beasley, Gordon, Mayo etc. 2007 has Durant, Yi and Horford - the rest are solid, but none are spectacular yet. 

I doubt any of them top Durants ppg, but as a group I think itll be stronger.

Buy or Sell.

Andrew Ogilvy will come out this year, and make an impact


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Sell. He's not ready physically 

Buy or Sell

Joey Dorsey hears his named called mid-late first round, to a contender that could use his defense-energy around the basket.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Sell. He's not ready physically
> 
> Buy or Sell
> 
> Joey Dorsey hears his named called mid-late first round, to a contender that could use his defense-energy around the basket.


Buy. I wouldn't take a 24.5 year old, 6'9, defensive specialist C that high, but I get the feeling Zeke will find a way to get him.

B/S:

Tyler Smith will be one of the top 17 picks in the summer.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

RebelSun said:


> B/S:
> 
> Tyler Smith will be one of the top 17 picks in the summer.


Buy

He has the size, strength and athleticism to defend SF in the NBA and can only improve his shooting.

Buy or Sell: No European will be picked in the lottery (or, in other words, Batum and Gallinari will fall outside the lottery).


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Sell, I think there is a better chance that both will be lottery picks than neither of them. Batum is definitely in the lottery unless scouts find major knocks on him and Gallinaris's star should only rise in the next few weeks or months.

B/S: Michael Beasley's rebounding skills won't translate into the NBA.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Sell. He's not going to put up 13rpg in the league, but I can see him getting 8.5-10.5rpg.

B/S:

Roy Hibbert will average over 12ppg in any NBA regular season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Buy.

I dont think his ceiling is much higher than that, but I could see him putting up 12-14ppg at some point.

B/S:

Jerryd Bayless will be the best rookie point guard next year


----------

